# المنتديات الأردنية > شخصيات أردنية >  أردنيون: معالي المشير حابس المجالي

## احساس المطر

معالي المشير حابس المجالي

كان حابس رفيفان المجالي (ابو سطام) رمزا وطنيا ومناضلا كبيرا يشار اليه بالبنان. والفقيد الراحل أحد رجالات الرعيل الاول الذين تبوأوا مسؤوليات كبيرة وكرس حياته جنديا مخلصا شجاعا مدافعا عن ثرى الأردن. و هو من خريجي مدرسة السلط . 

التحق الراحل المجالي المولود في معان عام 1910 بالخدمة العسكرية عام 1932 وتدرج فيها إلى ان اصبح قائدا عاما للقوات المسلحة الاردنية في السادس عشر من شهر ايلول عام 1970 ولغاية 1974 كما عين الفقيد كبيرا لامناء جلالة الملك حسين طيب الله ثراه ووزيرا للبلاط في الديوان الملكي الهاشمي ووزيرا للدفاع وعضوا في مجلس الاعيان.

ومنح الفقيد العديد من الاوسمة والشارات من ابرزها وسام النهضة المرصع ووسام النهضة من الدرجة الاولى ووسام الخدمة العامة بفلسطين ووسام الكوكب من الدرجة الاولى كما منح العديد من الاوسمة والشارات من عدة دول شقيقة وصديقة.

واذ يغيب المشير المجالي فلن تغيب عن الاردنيين سيرة حفلت بالبطولة والتضحية والفداء والرجولة والايثار وستبقى مناقب الفقيد الكبير وسيرته الحافلة بالبذل والتضحية والعطاء على المدى علامة بارزة في تاريخ الأردن والامة.


الوظائف السابقة:- 1932 - 1949 ضابط في الجيش العربي، مساعد شخصي للملك عبدالله الأول 

- 1949 - 1957 عضو مرافق للملك 

- 1952 - 1958 مساعد مدير الامن العام 

- 1958 - 1975 رئيس هيئة الاركان العامة 

- 1967 - 1968 وزيرا للدفاع 

- 1970 - 1974 قائد عام للقوات المسلحة الأردنية

- عضو مجلس الأعيان

- عضو لجنة الشؤون الخارجية


القائد العام للجيش الأردني:
في 24 ابريل 2001 توفي في عمان القائد العام السابق للجيش الأردني المشير الركن حابس المجالي . ويذكر أن المشير المجالي 90 عاما كان حتى وفاته عضوا في مجلس الأعيان وعمل نحو نصف قرن في الجيش الأردني حتى بلغ أعلى المناصب وهو القائد العام للقوات المسلحة الأردنية.

وشارك المجالي في الحروب العربية الاسرائيلية وخاض معارك عنيفة مع الإسرائيليين عام 1948 أشهرها معركة اللطرون حيث كان قائد المعركة التي ألحق فيها هزيمة ساحقة بالإسرائيليين وأسر عدداً كبيراً منهم بينهم رئيس وزراء إسرائيل السابق إرييل شارون .


كما شارك في المعارك التي دارت حول القدس وبعد إنشاء القيادة العربية الموحدة في الستينات برئاسة اللواء علي عامر كان حابس المجالي من أبرز أركانها حتى إحالته إلى التقاعد قبل حرب 1967 .

وخلال الأحداث التي شهدها الأردن عام 1970م والاشتباكات بين الجيش الأردني والمنظمات الفلسطينية أعاد الملك الراحل حسين تعيينه حاكما عسكريا عاما وبقي في هذا المنصب عدة سنوات، وبعدها عين مستشارا عسكريا للملك حسين بن طلال .

ويعتبر المجالي هو المسؤول العسكري الوحيد الذي صدر له نظام خاص سمي نظام المشير أتاح له التمتع بجميع امتيازاته التي كان يتمتع بها وهو على رأس عمله قائداً عاما للقوات المسلحة الأردنية بما فيها حرسه الخاص.

وكان رحمه الله رجلا بسيطا متواضعا محب للخير ،له مكانه خاصة في قلوب كل الأردنين ،محبا للبداوة ومنشدا للشعر, ومن شعره:


وش علمك بالمراجيل يا ردي الجبل

وش علمك بالمراجيل والمشي بالليل

حنا ارجال حنا كراسيها

حنا ارماح القنا لا تعكزت فيها


دنا القلم وابيض القرطاس وبخاطري ناضم بيتين

عاللي بهواها سليت الناس سبع سنين تواليني

لو الهجيني يجيب الزين لاضل اغني الهجينيه

واحلمت ان الولف جنبي واصبحت وان البلا بيه

خطيت فوق الورق سطرين شوقي وتحياتي للغالي

عللي اسمها بالورق حرفين الاول ميم والدالي

يا بنت وانا اسالك بالله سالتك بالله مين الغالي

قالتلي واحد صبي العين واحد من الروح خلقاني

يا عيال مين يريحني يطرد هوى البيض يومين

وانا هوى البيض سوسحني سم وقسط بين ضلعيني.


والفقيد الراحل احد رجالات الرعيل الأول الذين تبوأوا مسؤوليات كبيرة وكرس حياته جنديا مخلصا شجاعا مدافعا عن ثرى الأردن .

التحق الراحل المجالي الذي ولد في معان عام 1910 بالخدمة العسكرية عام 1932 وتدرج فيها الى ان اصبح قائدا عاما للجيش عام 1958 ووزيرا للدفاع عام 1969 وحاكما عسكريا عاما وقائدا عاما للجيش عام 1970 .

وكان المجالي عين كبيرا لامناء جلالة الملك الحسين طيب الله ثراه ووزيرا للبلاط وعضوا في مجلس الاعيان .

ومنح العديد من الأوسمة والشارات من أبرزها وسام النهضة المرصع ووسام النهضة من الدرجة الاولى ووسام الخدمة العامة بفلسطين ووسام الكوكب من الدرجة الاولى كما منح العديد من الأوسمة والشارات من عدة دول شقيقة وصديقة .

نشأ المغفور له في كنف أسرة أردنية عشقت ثرى الوطن وكان سبيلها وطريقها للوحدة وحب الجهاد والكرم والجود .

فنشأ فارسا اردنيا عربيا يرى الجهاد سبيلا للخلاص من اعداء الامة .

وتلقى دراسته الابتدائية في مدينة الكرك واكمل دراسته الثانوية في مدرسة السلط الثانوية .

وكان المجالي موضع الاحترام والتقدير في كل المواقع التي حل بها وخدم فيها في مختلف بقاع الوطن .

وكان اول عربي اردني يشكل كتيبة أردنية ويقودها في حرب 1948 وتقدًم طلائع القوات العربية ليكون رأس الحربة التي كسرت شوكة المعتدين في باب الواد والقدس الشريف التي احبها وعشقها حتى مماته .

وخاض الفقيد في جبهة باب الواد عدة معارك .

واستمرت المعارك في باب الواد بكل شجاعة واقتدار حتى كان توقيع الهدنة الأولى في الحادي عشر من حزيران 1948.

وفي ذلك اليوم زار المغفور له جلالة الملك المؤسس الشهيد عبد الله بن الحسين طيب الله ثراه الكتيبة الرابعة والتقى بقائدها حابس المجالي وأثنى على جهوده وجهود ضباط وأفراد الكتيبة حيث قال جلالته للقائد حابس: ( انك تقاتل فوق الأرض التي سار عليها عمر بن الخطاب وخالد بن الوليد وصلاح الدين وانك اليوم تجدد أمجادهم ) .

واستمر رحمه الله في خدمة الأردن بكل إخلاص وتفان ووفاء وكان الأردن في قلبه ووجدانه يرى من خلاله ان الوطنية الصادقة هي الانتماء الصادق لكل حبة تراب من ثرى الأردن .
وكان جلالة المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال طيب الله ثراه كلف المشير المجالي ليقود الجيش العربي في عدة فترات عصيبة كانت فيها الديار الأردنية تتعرض لتحديات مختلفة .

واذ يغيب المشير المجالي فلن تغيب عن الاردنيين سيرة حفلت بالبطولة والتضحية والفداء والرجولة والايثار وستبقى مناقب الفقيد الكبير وسيرته الحافلة بالبذل والتضحية والعطاء على المدى علامة بارزة في تاريخ الاردن والامة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورة يا اخت حلا 

ابهرتينا بأبداعاتك الحلوة

----------


## sa7am

برافو
شيء جميل جدآ ان نكرس هذه الشخصيه تاريخيآ 
ارجو البحث عن المزيد من الشخصيات
ولك حلا اطيب الشكر

----------


## احمد العزايزة

حلا يسلموووو كتييير معلومات رائعه عن رجل رائع اردني اصيل من رجالات الاردن الاوائل

----------


## كركيه

شكرااااا ع الموضوع المميز والشخصيه الاهم     كركيه نشميه  :Bl (8):

----------


## زناد البلقاء

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (27):

----------

